# Great Deal : Robert Reymond Theology



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 31, 2010)

This is a dream for me to own and use and now the price just got a lot closer to becoming a reality.

It lists for $44.99 and is on sale for $19.99  wow!

A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith: Robert L. Reymond: 9780849913174: Christianbook.com


----------



## torstar (Aug 31, 2010)

Jesus is my friend said:


> This is a dream for me to own and use and now the price just got a lot closer to becoming a reality.
> 
> It lists for $44.99 and is on sale for $19.99  wow!
> 
> A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith: Robert L. Reymond: 9780849913174: Christianbook.com


 

Many of us have found a bargain for it recently, I'm sure there's a reason. 

A few threads address the contents of the work.

Highly recommended with a few caveats, but they all have those.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 31, 2010)

torstar said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > This is a dream for me to own and use and now the price just got a lot closer to becoming a reality.
> ...



I am aware of some of the issues from the threads and there are some debatable issues,but I'm not sure what you mean by there being a reason why they have been on sale,if there's something more I'm unaware of please let me know.


----------



## torstar (Aug 31, 2010)

Jesus is my friend said:


> torstar said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus is my friend said:
> ...


 

I"ve seen it in a few bookstores at a very low price. I grabbed the first one I saw and have well underlined it. 

I thought it might be coming out in paperback or a second edition perhaps?

Nothing further speculated.


----------

